# Angel Fishes



## raverockz (Jan 2, 2007)

hi
everytime when the female angel fish lay eggs onto the wall of the tank...
they take good care of them
after the eggs has hatched,my father would switch off the filter pump
but after so many times breeding, we can't get at least 1 baby anglefish to grow...they go missing or dead
how do i get a set of baby anglefish?
PS:i feed them frozen worms when they have the eggs


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

set up another tank and take the parents out after a day or 2. Would atleast solve the problem of them eating them.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

raverockz, first never turn off the filter pumps, you need every advantage against toxicity. If the flow is to strong, turn it down, but never turn it completely off, even tiny amounts of ammonia or anything will kill off fragile fry. I prefer using air powered sponge filters in the spawning tanks, they create much less current, plus the fry will munch on the nummy stuff stuck to it. But I have successfully used hang on filters with my fry also. I use an AquaClear filter/sponge block. Cut a hole down in one end and slide it on the intake, something like this......
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Tanks/IMG_7698.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Tanks/IMG_7694.jpg
Only of course all of my angel spawning tanks are bare bottom.
Another question is if weather of not the parents can "see" any other fish especially other angels. Even if they are seeing them in another tank, the parents may consider them a threat and eat the baby's before anyone else has a chance (ways of the wild) I had one pair that were incredible parents, but I had to keep their tank totally isolated from the view of any other tank.


----------



## raverockz (Jan 2, 2007)

firstly,when it was at a corner, we switched off the filter pump and kept them there. but soon all dissappeared.
when it was beside another tank, we covered the tank witk newspaper.and switch off the pump. mine is an overflow kind of fish tank i haven't get the pic out yet but i will soon show it. mine is a 12,000 power filter.
what else can i do?
i'll get the pics out in this post soon...:chair:  :fish:


----------



## raverockz (Jan 2, 2007)

thebrick said:


> set up another tank and take the parents out after a day or 2. Would atleast solve the problem of them eating them.


i tried that but the babies go missing or dead...


----------



## raverockz (Jan 2, 2007)

*The pics are in*

there are the pics
it is an overflow system
that is a submerged pump
this pics are from a similar tank
and anyone why is this goldfish swimming this way all the time unless i switch on the light?
don't worry about the eyes,its the reflextion


----------



## squishy (Mar 8, 2007)

http://websvirginia.com/angels/
go to this web site it should answer yur questions


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Another good website to go to for breeding Angels is www.angelsplus.com. Try putting a piece of slate in the area where they are laying their eggs. If they use the slate, you can remove it to another tank. Just follow the directions you get from the websites and you should be able to get some wrigglers. A good first food is live microworms. Short of that, you can get some food at most fish shops that is specifically made for newly swimming egg layers. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

you may not have a fertile angel...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> you may not have a fertile angel...


 He said they hatched (got tails) so thats not the case. 

Angel fry are difficult--they need warm, aerated, clean, soft water and extremely small first food. They are also the favorite snack of most fish in aquariums (including the parents). In nature, or a really large natural type aqurium they get the food from organisms in the water, or plants and clean water from upstream. In the aquarium you need newly hatched baby brine and/or microworms and you need lots of water changes. You can't just cut off the pump, try putting a sponge across the overflow, but if the parents are doing their job, they'll keep the fry in the tank. If you keep the parents in with the fry, they will also herd them to the food. If you remove the parents, the fry will have a hard time finding food and may get fungus from the lack of parental care. If your parents always eat the fry, you can try making them feel more secure by leaving the lights on, covering the sides of the tank or removing other fish. Or you can try removing one parent or the other, sometimes only one will be the culprit. If all this fails and you will do anything to get fry, then its time to remove the fry from the tank. Once they start wiggling, siphon some out into a pitcher and transfer them to a small tank or jar (1 gallon or 2.5 max). Read instructions on artifically raising fry. Don't feed until the egg sacs are gone and they are swimming, not wiggling. Keep the water extremely clean and good luck. 

If you leave the fry alone in the big tank they won't find food and starve to death. If you are lucky they will find food in the little tank and grow big enough to dump into a five and then a ten and so on. If your tap water is hard, you may never have succuss, no matter what you do. 

For the goldfish, search "swim bladder". Fancy goldfish seem succeptible to this sort of thing.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> This one is three months old


 good point I didn't notice, I just read new posts.


----------

